# Husband performing oral after sex



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sit on his face first until you climax then let him pound away this way you both get satisfied.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Have him give you oral and use a small vib at the same time. You will have an explosive orgasm

Then he has sex with you....

Mrs.CuddleBug likes this because she is super lubricated and relaxing from her orgasm but with me in her.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

After sex?

He needs to be aroused to desire it, some women are this way about blow jobs, its yucky until they are aroused.

Agree with him beforehand to take the choice away. (That is likely part of his arousel)

Bind him to the bed, ride him then sit on his face.
Face his feet so you can work on his erection.

Talk to him about this when he is aroused and ready to go, do it then.

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, this is after sex not before. Before is never a problem. I didn't know if I blindfolded him and not gave him an option and went from riding him to face sitting within 5 seconds


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Husband performing oral wife after sex*

posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him AFTER sex but once he cums he seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Husband performing oral wife after sex*

Love me some Cream pie

55


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a common issue for men. While horny and in the moment they are up for just about anything. As soon as they c#m the hormones drop off and sleep looks really good. 

That doesn't mean he wouldn't like to do this for you but may need some encouragement. At the risk of TMI, I'll try to add my .02 cents. 

Try an talk to him about how much you'll like it and how good it will feel for you. Your man obviously likes to give you pleasure. I can relate  You can try and frame this as sharing your love. It can be one of the most intense and intimate thing a couple can share. The combined effort of your love making that has now come together as one. 

Not only are you sharing your love you are extending your love making. You can tell him what a wonderful and unselfish lover he is by being able to continue making love to you while his erection is taking break. 

Make sure the supporting conversation is loving, intimate and sexy while he is getting started and by the time your on "O" number 2 he'll be ready for PIV again. 

It is also a pretty good way to address PE issues too. He doesn't have to worry about how long he can go and if you get there at the same time. He can just transition to oral and help you get yours. So PE doesn't have to stop the love making, its just a transition. 

If he is still hesitant because of the semen issue then you can simply have him stay up higher and work on your love button until he gets more comfortable with it. 

This is not for everyone and both partners have to get over a lot of mental issues to make it really good but it can be a really hot and sensual activity for a loving couple. 


Good luck and make love like you may never get the chance again. You can't lose.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Pamelaad9 said:


> Yes, this is after sex not before. Before is never a problem. I didn't know if I blindfolded him and not gave him an option and went from riding him to face sitting within 5 seconds


Yes this would work too. :wink2:


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Husband performing oral wife after sex*

This is not for everyone and before anyone goes there its not a gay thing. Not that there is anything wrong with being gay.... 

Anything felt or done sexually between people of opposite genders is not gay!!!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just sit on his face after and see how it goes. It's likely that you taking charge will turn him on and he'll love it. He's already interested and curious - he just needs a little push.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
If he enjoys being submissive, he might really enjoy it. Does he enjoy D/S play?






Pamelaad9 said:


> Yes, this is after sex not before. Before is never a problem. I didn't know if I blindfolded him and not gave him an option and went from riding him to face sitting within 5 seconds


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


A few thoughts. 

(1) He is a big boy so don't be concerned about what it might taste like, it is his choice.

(2) Very good comments about how what sounds good while aroused doesn't sound great after arousal.

(3) Talk to him about what part of this really excites him and get's his motor running?
(a) is it being dominated by you?
(b) is it the taboo forbidden fruit aspects of tasting his own cum?
(c) is it a desire to be humiliated in some way by his wife?
(d) ask when he had first thought or wanted to try this? Had he ever done it with someone else, or is this a special thing for just the two of you.
(e) is this something he saw on porn and excited him?
(f) is it something else that he thinks is exciting/.

He might not want to tell you, but it is worth trying to find out why. It might be that it is a combination of multiple things.

Tell him that you love him so much you would do just about anything for him and this is something you would like to do, but that you want to take charge in doing it (no domming from the bottom by him).

You might want to break this down into steps for him so that he can master this one step at a time. Again, make sure this is something he wants to do and you are comfortable doing.

If it is and you can have sex with him say Friday or Saturday night, but have him use a condom. Have sex in the usual way and afterwards save the condom and its contents.

Then in the morning go to the bathroom freshen up and empty the contents of the condom into you. Then go back to bed and tell him you have a treat for him. Give him a partial BJ or HJ to get him really aroused. Then switch positions and face sit him and tell him that you added a little snack for his morning enjoyment.

Depending on what you learned from his discussion or to explore in little trial and error explorations; Hold his wrists down while you face sit him to see if domination is part of what he is wanting. Alternately you could ask him what a well F-d vagina tastes like? Ask him how his sperm/cum tastes? Instruct him to lick you "clean" and if he does a good job you may let him cum again. 

There are two goals for you. First to fulfill his fantasy and second to make this a playful thing the two of you are doing.

If that goes well then you have a basis from which you can try more options. 

Remember to talk to him about it and provide aftercare. Afterwards he will probably be outside his comfort zone, so it will be important to tell him you are proud of him, that he pleased you with what he did, that he made you feel loved by doing that. Look in his eyes and smile at him. Tell him how much you love him and how brave he was to try something like that. Hold him and comfort him. You are trying to bond with him and using this new sex act to build the bond between the two of you. 

Tell him this is your little secret and something to do for special treats. Smile and giggle at/with him.

Afterwards (outside the bedroom) talk about it and if it was everything he had hoped for and what would have made it even better. Tell him this is not an every week thing, but something special, a special treat you will give him every now and then.

Good luck. Congratulations on having a marriage where such intimate things can be discussed and where you are showing him how game you are and how much you love him.


.


----------



## Florida_rosbif (Oct 18, 2015)

It takes all sorts I guess, but for me this is gross. I love eating *****, but once I've shot my load in one there is no way I'm going down on it until it's been cleaned up. And that's quite apart from the issue of no longer feeling sexy after ejaculation.

Creamy pie is clearly not to everyone's taste!


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

as a husband that has brought this up to my own wife I can say that I understand his problem. Once we cum, we want to relax(ok pass out) most of the time. The thing you have to do is tell him "ok big boy you shot your load now finish me". be a little forceful, it will surprise and arouse him. He will either like it or he won't, I thought I would probably hate it but ended up loving it!


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Florida_rosbif said:


> It takes all sorts I guess, but for me this is gross. I love eating *****, but once I've shot my load in one there is no way I'm going down on it until it's been cleaned up. And that's quite apart from the issue of no longer feeling sexy after ejaculation.
> 
> Creamy pie is clearly not to everyone's taste!


I have to admit I agree. My xwife never wanted or tolerated oral sex. After divorce I was very curious and read a couple of books,etc. I love oral sex! I love a woman to explode all over my face. But I have an aversion to performing, if I have deposited in the area. I know many will say "hey! whats the deal!' but I can not help it. I have never had any complaints tho, as I explain that I just need to make sure they O before!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

For me and my W, she always goes first. Sexual arousal is drops like a brick. The freak flag is taken down off the pole as it were. I would not have much desire to go down after I have reached the outer limits. However, if asked or given an order to take care of business I would without issue.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I agree with the two comments, "This is a common issue for men. While horny and in the moment they are up for just about anything. As soon as they c#m the hormones drop off and sleep looks really good".

And "as a husband that has brought this up to my own wife I can say that I understand his problem. Once we cum, we want to relax(ok pass out) most of the time. The thing you have to do is tell him "ok big boy you shot your load now finish me". be a little forceful, it will surprise and arouse him".

I go down on my wife sometimes after I c#m and sometimes I am little hesitant, but if she encourages me just a little like "finish me off" etc. I can do it. Once I start, it gets me going and I love to finish her off giving oral.
After just a half a minute or so of giving her oral, it gets me excited too. I found I really like doing it. We don't do it all the time, but occasionally.

I have read where some husbands like the wife to tie them down, face up and tell them to ride them until they c#m and then sit on their face. It sounds exciting until they do c#m, but then it is too late and the wife sits on them anyway. Most enjoy it.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

If he's anything like me, then it sort of goes like this... 

First, talking about during foreplay and sex is hot and fun. If he's talking to you about it, then he'll probably enjoy a light and fun verbal play about it regardless of whether he loses his desire when the time comes. It's also fun to pause during vaginal sex and go back to oral and role play it.

Second, if he's like most of us and does lose interest after he's finished in side of you then you can still keep things hot and interesting by being playful about him following through with what said that he wanted. It's fun and rekindles my interest when my wife playfully hints that I have work to do. When she gets aggressive and insists, or plants herself on my mouth shows me that she's enjoying it, then it doesn't matter if I had a momentary lack of desire ... it really fires me up again.

Then there are the times when we're done when we're done. Sometimes she's just too sensitive, or for whatever reason we just don't follow through. That's okay. What matters is that it's all in fun. No judgement.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Pamelaad9 said:


> My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so.


This is actually a very well discussed topic in fetish communities. The idea is that a guy wants to taste his sperm and it seems like a GREAT idea. It seems very hot and kinky, UNTIL he orgasms and then instantly it seems like the worst idea ever.

This is because when a man orgasms his body releases "prolactin" which in the male body counteracts all the effects of testosterone and immediately extinguishes any further sexual desire. What was appetizing before and orgasm, will seem unappetizing afterwards. 

This is why men immediately go soft after having an orgasm. Those that continue to stay hard likely have very high T levels or have taken something like a viagra to overcome his body's post orgasmic hormone cycle. 

*NOW... if you want him to do it, *you are going to have to start playing a game of tease and denial. Tease him frequently but do NOT allow him to orgasm for at least a few days. Then make love very gently and allow him to have his orgasm with little or no movement and ask him to try and stay as relaxed as possible. Doing this will build up his testosterone while you tease him and a gentle orgasm will minimize his release of prolactin, which will leave him still in a heightened state of arousal AFTER his orgasm. At this point you can probably get him to try it!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I do at times perform post sex oral on my husband. He loves it and tells me his penis is very sensitive after he ejaculates. I must say I feel a little more sensitive down there, but never push him away as I enjoy feeling him taste me after he cums.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


A guy losing interest after he climaxes is normal... if you want oral, you've got to get it BEFORE he cums.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Tie him up (handcuffed), and keep stimulating him after he climaxes. But you'll need to work hard to arouse his interest all over again 

Keep in mind (1) a guy feels sleepy and his penis can go sensitive after he climaxes (2) a guy loses all interest in sex after he cums -- someone mentioned a testosterone drop. This is how I feel, from 100 to 0 in a few seconds!


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

To the people stating that all men go soft and lose all interest after an orgasm and want to go to sleep????

I have rarely experienced this with my partners or in what I have learned in speaking with my friends. 

I understand the aversion for some men to go down on their partner after they have ejaculated there. Jut as I know some women have an aversion to going down on their partner after they have engaged in PIV when they have not even ejaculated. 

This is the same aversion in my book. I don't have an issue with going down on my partner after PIV even if he has ejaculated. I like mixing things up. However, I have only encountered two men who went down on me after making their deposit. It was really HOT for both of us. 

People have their own limits and you have to work within those.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

where_are_we said:


> Jut as I know some women have an aversion to going down on their partner after they have engaged in PIV when they have not even ejaculated.


A previous partner used to dislike performing fellatio after tribbing or penetrative sex, or even my face near hers after cunnilingus because she said the smell reminded her of her dirty underwear, which unsurprisingly was not an aphrodisiac for her...


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

spotthedeaddog said:


> A previous partner used to dislike performing fellatio after tribbing or penetrative sex, or even my face near hers after cunnilingus because she said the smell reminded her of her dirty underwear, which unsurprisingly was not an aphrodisiac for her...


Most of my friends that I've had this discussion with over the years would say the same.

I guess it's not for everyone. I personally like the back and forth. I really missed that when my ex husband checked out on me in the bedroom.


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for all the advice


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I go soft right after ejaculation, but that hasn't ever stopped me from participating. I don't have a desire for PIV or fellatio, but I am always _up_ (figuratively) for cunnilingus, pre or post ejaculation. From my experiences post ejaculation was very much a turn on for her.


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks again to all for the advice


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Florida_rosbif said:


> It takes all sorts I guess, but for me this is gross. I love eating *****, but once I've shot my load in one there is no way I'm going down on it until it's been cleaned up. And that's quite apart from the issue of no longer feeling sexy after ejaculation.
> 
> Creamy pie is clearly not to everyone's taste!


Word.


----------



## lessthennone (Jun 19, 2014)

I lose interest with sex immediately after ejaculating... But, if my wife takes an extra few minutes cleaning up, I could go again. Maybe a 5-10m recharge would be possible with motivation. 

She doesn't get sex twice in one day, though.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?



I always like to give Mrs.CuddleBug oral first and with the silver bullet vib I bought her. Now this is if she wants me going down on her and if she wants me to use the vib on her. If she does, she has her orgasm first, immediately while having her orgasm, she pulls me up and gets me in her so I orgasm in her while she is at the same time. She tries this and I like it too.

Now Mrs.CuddleBug is insecure so her allowing me to give her oral is rare and same with her silver bullet vib.

She likes to give me oral and then she always goes to doggy style because it seems the position is her favorite and she gets into it.

Once in a while she rides me and she gets into it, but since she's insecure she's not as exciting at first but then gets into it.

Doesn't take much for me to get in the mood for a second time. We actually did this a few times.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Pamelaad9 said:


> What should I do?


Tie him down, blind fold him and ride him until he climaxes in you. Then move up and ride his face.

My wife has issues where she won't kiss me after I've been down with her. Sometimes after we've been drinking I love going down on her and then kissing her afterwards. It's my own little game I play that I think is funny.

The last time she gave me some oral, not to completion, I kissed her and she pulled back saying "eew!" I told her I didn't have a problem with this.

I've been thinking about trying this on her so next time I will.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

I would bring it up ahead of time. Tell him you think it would be erotic for him to go down on you after PIV. Do so in the context of making out IE him being aroused. It is in this state he will be most agreeable to this sort of thing if he may have some aversion. I cannot see reason why any man would not want to “finish the job” I have done this before in the past and don’t see any “ick factor” in it. It seems hot and a great way to keep the action going. May also lead to a round 2.


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for all the advice and ideas. I will try some this weekend


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I will echo everyone else's comments in the abridged version.

yes there is a drop off of excitement after a guy has released. Here's the thing though, guys get excited at their partners excitement. if a guy is excited and loving sex but his partner isn't really into it than he not going to get into it that much either but if his partner is being just as excited and dirty and kinky as he is then he isn't feeling like he's some kind of pervert, now he's feeling like your both just having really great sex and this fuels his excitement. So in other words, the more excited you get, the more excited he'll become.

Apply this concept now to your specific situation. You're having a fun time in the sack , he's excited your excited, things are going well. He has his climax and enters the natural refractory period in which his sexual interest falls off. He thought it was a great idea in the moment but now not so much. He still wants to do it but now he's afraid of what it will make him look like, what you will think of him for doing it. He doesn't want you thinking he is some kind of sexual deviant with latent homosexual fantasies. On the other hand if you now take charge put him into a more submissive role it's no longer about his desires it's about yours. He's not doing it because he's some kind of a weirdo, he's doing it because your making him do it. It alleviates his fears about what you will think of him because now its what you want not what he wants. 

You playing up about how turned on you are and how you need his tongue will fuel his desire and drive his excitement back up and he will happily do it because you've given him an out where he was allowed to fulfill his desire without the fear of looking like he's gay.

As another poster commented, this is not a gay thing and frankly its probably a lot more common than most men would admit because once again, fear of perception. I've thought about doing it many times but never have because I'm afraid of what my wife would think if I went ahead with it, not because I didn't want to do it.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Personally, there's no way I could do this. I LOVE going down on my wife, and LOVE letting her straddle my face until she climaxes, but after I've climaxed inside her, the show's over. My ooze has this potent, bleachy smell, which nauseates me, so I'd probably throw up. In addition, I've never had a desire to taste my own ejaculate, and I'm not even curious.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

If you ever do it once, and your wife has the most intense orgasm you have ever seen, like mine did, it will become easy!

First time was an accident. I went down on her since I made a two minute drill seem slow. (oops)

It was messy, but well worth it! I planned to stay high and work on her clit. Hard to do when she started humping my face!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

The other good thing about learning no fear of your own stuff, is it means the end of one & done. 
No more stopping after one of us or even both of us gets off. 

Multiples are the way to go!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> Personally, there's no way I could do this. I LOVE going down on my wife, and LOVE letting her straddle my face until she climaxes, but after I've climaxed inside her, the show's over. My ooze has this potent, bleachy smell, which nauseates me, so I'd probably throw up. In addition, I've never had a desire to taste my own ejaculate, and I'm not even curious.


*I'm pretty much the same way, but if my romantic interest still needed sex after I had gotten off via PIV; just as long as she had "cleaned herself up" or even had me clean her up afterward, I'd have absolutely no trepidations in returning to "happy land" in a second bout of fastidious oral on her! And once my refractory period had fully subsided and I was raring to go, I'd be going in for a second landing at PIV! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

coupdegrace said:


> Personally, there's no way I could do this. I LOVE going down on my wife, and LOVE letting her straddle my face until she climaxes, but after I've climaxed inside her, the show's over. My ooze has this potent, bleachy smell, which nauseates me, so I'd probably throw up. In addition, I've never had a desire to taste my own ejaculate, and I'm not even curious.


Which answers the question why many wives won't do oral on their husbands! :wink2:


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Perhaps a better understanding of biology is required.

If a person is aroused, things that may seem disgusting, are more acceptable. I suppose this goes for both what the man and the woman find to be "disgusting."

Yahoo!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> Perhaps a better understanding of biology is required.
> 
> If a person is aroused, things that may seem disgusting, are more acceptable. I suppose this goes for both what the man and the woman find to be "disgusting."
> 
> Yahoo!


I think it's much less a matter of being acceptable, not so much disgusting, but I agree, is all about the state of arousal. 
From the OP, it sounds like it's something he wants to do, before orgasm, but after, 'never mind'. 
That's pretty typical don't you think? 

Like I said, if you can get past that 'I'm only wanting to roll over and take a nap' thing, you may be amazed!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Lurkster said:


> I think it's much less a matter of being acceptable, not so much disgusting, but I agree, is all about the state of arousal.
> From the OP, it sounds like it's something he wants to do, before orgasm, but after, 'never mind'.
> *That's pretty typical don't you think?*
> 
> Like I said, if you can get past that 'I'm only wanting to roll over and take a nap' thing, you may be amazed!


I am not sure typical is the right concept. I would actually be surprised if more than 5% of couples do this on any kind of regular basis. I see nothing wrong with it, just that it probably isn't that common.

Based on comments by some to this thread (both men and women) I think that some find the idea to have a high "ick" factor. And yes arousal would help with that. Or as you say it could be just fear of the unknown, where again arousal may help calm that fear as well.

For me I feel that David Schnarch does a pretty interesting description of sex and how it is something that people get pressured into doing, then find it isn't as bad as they thought it would be (self soothe), then own the act (grow and differentiate) as part of their or the relationship's identity.

Schnarch gives an example of learning how to French kiss. Really who wants someone else to spit in their mouth or exchange germ containing saliva? Before you have don't it that is what it looks or sounds like. So you have the hots for someone and they kiss you on the mouth; stick their tongue in your mouth and use their tongue to play with yours. After you have done it a few times and not caught a horrible disease, you kind of get use to it (self-soothe) and like the idea of a special "sexy" kiss that differs from the kind of kiss you give your parents. It becomes part of your sexual identity.

I would say that a kiss a semen filled/coated vulva would be basically the same kind of thing.

I would expect that oral sex on a woman after ejaculation would be similar to many. Something they try, that requires them to calm some fears or emotions (which arousal will help them deal with the fears) and then realize that it is something they can add to their bag of tricks/treats.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Florida_rosbif said:


> It takes all sorts I guess, but for me this is gross. I love eating *****, but once I've shot my load in one there is no way I'm going down on it until it's been cleaned up. And that's quite apart from the issue of no longer feeling sexy after ejaculation.
> 
> Creamy pie is clearly not to everyone's taste!


This.

Nor would I ask a girl to blow me after I've been inside her for the same reason. A lot of people aren't into tasting themselves.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I would bet that it's FAR more than 5%. 
I have no stats, just hear say, so just my opinion. 

Lots of things involved. 
I do know many guys want to do oral after sex. Surprisingly, more guys than women. (from a different forum) 

If you think about it, what's the big deal? 
How many guys find it a turn on when their wives oralize 'em after they've been in 'em? No problem there. Same applies in reverse, for many.
How many guys do, or want to unload in their wives mouth? 
Not going to kiss them for at least 72 hours after a thorough steam cleaning or what? 
Hypocrisy maybe? 
There is a big taboo aspect. Guys don't taste their own stuff. Wrong, or gay or whatever. Really. 

My wife finds it a real rush....so I'll keep on rushin' her! 

:grin2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

BetrayedDad said:


> Nor would I *ask a girl to blow me after I've been inside her* for the same reason. A lot of people aren't into tasting themselves.


I've sometimes asked, and have yet to be turned down - many times, they've initiated without being asked. But you are right: many people aren't into this, which is completely fine. You work to find alternatives.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> I've sometimes asked, and have yet to be turned down - many times, they've initiated without being asked. But you are right: many people aren't into this, which is completely fine. You work to find alternatives.


Exactly!

My, our our deal is, that oral after sex, turns on my wife. A LOT. For various reasons.
My job, is to satisfy her, and blow her mind, among other things. :grin2:
Doesn't gross me out, so I go for it.
If it doesn't gross you out, and your wife wants it, go for it as well.

If it does gag ya, well, then don't. 

Not hard to figure out. 

I think the original OP was more of a case of the husband wanted to, until he unloaded, and she wanted him to, but, it didn't happen. That's a different deal really.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

The universal truth and something you can read all day long on the internet is men wanting to eat their own cum. However, they want to do that when sexually aroused and as soon as they have their orgasm, they cannot face eating that slimy mess that they made. There are ways to overcome this like having him cum in a condom, freezing it or keeping it for later, and then either pour it on a part of your body or in his mouth. This is what I did when I was into that a few decades ago. 

For me, performing oral sex on a woman after i have ejaculated into her was routine if she did not have an orgasm the same time as me. I have no problem with that or even doing that to a woman who was with another man, as would happen in a group sex or a cuckold relationship, both which I did almost 5 decades ago with and without my wife to be.. The good old days of being a hippie where everyone around you was into getting stoned and believing in free love are a good memory. 

Even today, I would not hesitate to perform oral on a woman if I could not get her to have a simultaneous orgasm with me. I got used to tasting semen a very long time ago and got used to it. In fact, when mixed with a woman's lubrication, I find it arousing. So if he wants to try it. Try what i said above or a variation of it. Keep it for a day and then pour it into your vagina or on whatever body part he wants, before he has an orgasm. In fact, edge and tease him for awhile and tell him that you will not make him orgasm until he licks his semen from your body. Bet he agrees.  My wife still does that and after being brought to the brink of an orgasm over and over again, I will agree to anything.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

I find it so amusing that men get all butt hurt and upset when a woman won't "swallow" and drink down his Jizz like it's the tastiest concoction on earth.. but then get all prudish and grossed out if they may get a little bit of their own special juice during after- sex oral on their woman. 

Come on people. There are no rules in good sex. Ever had a sexy deep kiss with your man after he shoots a load into your mouth? I have. We both loved it. Get over it whiny men.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

ToothFairy said:


> I find it so amusing that men get all butt hurt and upset when a woman won't "swallow" and drink down his Jizz like it's the tastiest concoction on earth.. but then get all prudish and grossed out if they may get a little bit of their own special juice during after- sex oral on their woman.
> 
> Come on people. There are no rules in good sex. Ever had a sexy deep kiss with your man after he shoots a load into your mouth? I have. We both loved it. Get over it whiny men.


Funny how that works, but I may be biased. :grin2:

And, oh yes, I have had a deep kiss after oral.
Gives new meaning to a 'wet kiss'! :surprise:
HOT!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Wonder if the OP has made any progress on her desires....or just bagged it. 

?


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


Hi I also have a desire to do this however after I have cum the desire goes however I have managed it by making sure I get straight on it as soon as I can then after a minute or so in into it massively, so you could try that x


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

ToothFairy said:


> I find it so amusing that men get all butt hurt and upset when a woman won't "swallow" and drink down his Jizz like it's the tastiest concoction on earth.. but then get all prudish and grossed out if they may get a little bit of their own special juice during after- sex oral on their woman.
> 
> Come on people. There are no rules in good sex. Ever had a sexy deep kiss with your man after he shoots a load into your mouth? I have. We both loved it. Get over it whiny men.


Don't stereotype all men.

I have no problem going down on my wife after sex. She only will let me ejaculate in her mouth once in a great while. She'll never give me a BJ after intercourse.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

ToothFairy said:


> I find it so amusing that men get all butt hurt and upset when a woman won't "swallow" and drink down his Jizz like it's the tastiest concoction on earth.. but then get all prudish and grossed out if they may get a little bit of their own special juice during after- sex oral on their woman.
> 
> Come on people. There are no rules in good sex. Ever had a sexy deep kiss with your man after he shoots a load into your mouth? I have. We both loved it. Get over it whiny men.


As a guy that does not bother me at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for all the helpful information. It looks Im going to have to tie him down and blind fold him


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Pamelaad9 said:


> Thank you for all the helpful information. It looks Im going to have to tie him down and blind fold him


That alone can be fun!


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

If your husband loves performing oral on you and has hinted about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex, then I would suggest that he actually wants it to happen! He may seem to lose interest, but that is likely because he does not know how to remind you what he wants and believes that maybe you are not comfortable with it.

You would love him to do it as well. So what is the problem? More to the point; what is the solution? 

The answer is after he has come, do not waste time. As soon as he slips out of you, get up and move over his face. Tell him how much you want him to do it. Lower yourself so that he really gets the message, lift his head into place if you need to. Some dirty talk might help increase the tension. A little persuasion is all he needs! He will get the message. Believe me, if he has hinted he wants it, he does. Do it tonight and let us know how it went.


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll let you guys know how things go


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I'll let you guys know how things go


....and if rope was required....

:grin2:


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurkster said:


> Which answers the question why many wives won't do oral on their husbands! :wink2:


So, wives won't give their men oral because they don't want to taste their own juices? Did you even read what I posted? Good grief.

I would never ask my wife to blow me after I've been inside of her. Why? Respect. I know my wife, and it would definitely gross her out, so I would expect the same amount of respect to be reciprocated. That said, I don't at all mind going down on her, in fact, I enjoy when she sits on my face and her juices drip down the side of my neck. It's just I have no desire to slurp on my own juices. Is that a crime? Absolutely not.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

coupdegrace said:


> So, wives won't give their men oral because they don't want to taste their own juices? Did you even read what I posted? Good grief.
> 
> I would never ask my wife to blow me after I've been inside of her. Why? Respect. I know my wife, and it would definitely gross her out, so I would expect the same amount of respect to be reciprocated. That said, I don't at all mind going down on her, in fact, I enjoy when she sits on my face and her juices drip down the side of my neck. It's just I have no desire to slurp on my own juices. Is that a crime? Absolutely not.


Yes, I did read your post. Point I was making, as I thought you were making, is some wives don't like the smell or the taste or the texture of semen. I understand that. 
If oral after grosses her out, by all means, don't go there. I understand that too.

Our case, oral after, either way, turns my wife on. Big time.

Understand that. 

We are all different.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Was hoping to hear some results from the OP....since this is a thing my W loves me to do.

Oh well.
It's a mystery if she was successful. 
(We were just successful this afternoon!

>>


----------



## Northside (Apr 25, 2016)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


You can do what my gf did. She gsot me to promise that I'd do it while we were having sex. After I had cum I didn't want to do it. She said you promised, other guys do it, are you chicken? No man will refuse and be called a chicken by his mate. I did it and she the strongest orgasm of her life. That alone was incentive enough to get me to do it again. I also became aroused again as soon as I was smelling and tasting her. I do it nearly every time we have sex now.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No one enjoys performing oral on a lady that I immeasurably love more than I do! Don't mind doing it as either a forerunner to intercourse or even during it, as long as I'm alternating between the two. 

But once I've reached Shangri-la inside of her, I have no further interest in visiting her orally during that particular sexual episode!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

NSFW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_A58231NFk


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Northside said:


> I did it and she the strongest orgasm of her life. That alone was incentive enough to get me to do it again. I also became aroused again as soon as I was smelling and tasting her. I do it nearly every time we have sex now.


Exactly the reason we do it almost every time we have sex!
First time was "wow, where did that orgasm come from?"
After that, it was to see if she did it again!
After that, it's because the answer to that question was "YES!!"

And, as you say, it all recharges me, and quickly, so now we seldom do the one & done thing!

:grin2:


----------



## Pamelaad9 (Dec 5, 2015)

We are still working on it. Not loosing hope.


----------



## Wantingmoreoutoflife (May 6, 2016)

I have been trying to get my wife to rid e me to orgasm then let me do oral on her. I have no problem with it and want it. She has an issue with it and won't allow it happen.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Wantingmoreoutoflife said:


> I have been trying to get my wife to rid e me to orgasm then let me do oral on her. I have no problem with it and want it. She has an issue with it and won't allow it happen.


In our case, my wife had been wanting me to do it. A fantasy I guess, but she was afraid to bring it up. For years actually. 

:smile2:


----------



## Wantingmoreoutoflife (May 6, 2016)

Lurkster said:


> In our case, my wife had been wanting me to do it. A fantasy I guess, but she was afraid to bring it up. For years actually.
> 
> :smile2:


And how did it go?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

The first time was an oops. 
Our usual routine, past the foreplay, was some PIV, stop before I would cum, then I'd do oral on her till she O'd, then back to PIV for my finale, and usually another O for her. 
I messed up step one.....too quick on the draw, and I didn't want to leave her hanging, so I just went down & did my thing anyway. 
Her orgasm was spectacular, like none before. 
So.....I repeated the deed a week or so later, with the same results. Did it a few more times till we got to talking. 
That's when I found out she was wanting me to do just that for a long time.

New routine, and multiples for both of us grew out of that. 

:grin2:


----------



## Wantingmoreoutoflife (May 6, 2016)

LOL I tied that the other day. After I did fill her I when to go down on her and she closed her legs and rolled over. 

I asked her later about it and she just told me she didn't know why she stopped me. I am going to try again later, maybe today. But then again I am not expecting much


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Wantingmoreoutoflife said:


> LOL I tied that the other day. After I did fill her I when to go down on her and she closed her legs and rolled over.
> 
> I asked her later about it and she just told me she didn't know why she stopped me. I am going to try again later, maybe today. But then again I am not expecting much


Well, this would be the difference between you wanting to do it, and her wanting you to do it. 
Mrs. Lurkster started grabbing me by the head, and use my face like a sex toy after a few times. Her fantasy..... :smile2:
That may change if you succeed, or it may not. You can be a little more forceful, but never, never ever, be too forceful. 
Too much will get you accommodations in the Casa de Dawg. 

:smile2:


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

I could never, ever perform oral after I have climaxed inside her. The thought is revolting. I would lose my cookies, several times.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Tortdog said:


> I could never, ever perform oral after I have climaxed inside her. The thought is revolting. I would lose my cookies, several times.


Then you would understand why your wife wouldn't want to let you blow in her mouth would you? 

That's fine....it's a matter of limits. 

Mine are 'it turns my wife on, so I'm gonna do it'. 
May not want to, sure didn't at first, but after the resulting O's that came forth.....I got no problem with it at all now. I look forward to it. 

Not for all.....

:grin2:


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

happy2gether said:


> as a husband that has brought this up to my own wife I can say that I understand his problem. Once we cum, we want to relax(ok pass out) most of the time. The thing you have to do is tell him "ok big boy you shot your load now finish me". be a little forceful, it will surprise and arouse him. He will either like it or he won't, I thought I would probably hate it but ended up loving it!


How did you get past the desire to relax/pass out? Did her forcefulness arouse you enough to snap you back?


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

WorkingWife said:


> How did you get past the desire to relax/pass out? Did her forcefulness arouse you enough to snap you back?


I'll answer for me.....

The first time was cause of feeling like a louse. 
What was supposed to be a rip roaring evening together, lasted two minutes. Tops. I lost it in her.

I felt so bad, I just went down on her, regardless of the stuff I just left there. 
Wasn't sure how she would react, but it was obvious she liked it by the O she had. Major O. Big O. Huge O. Like none she ever had. 

The next few times were research and development. I wanted to see if I could do that again! Got to talking after that. 

Can't argue with success....so it became routine. 

:grin2:


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

Lurkster said:


> I'll answer for me.....
> 
> The first time was cause of feeling like a louse.
> What was supposed to be a rip roaring evening together, lasted two minutes. Tops. I lost it in her.
> ...


Same here, my wife has her best orgasms from oral after I am finished. I think it just gets her primed!


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

woodyh said:


> Same here, my wife has her best orgasms from oral after I am finished. I think it just gets her primed!


Most certainly what we discovered too!
This is what we do, back and forth and over again, to achieve multiples. 

:grin2:


----------



## Northside (Apr 25, 2016)

Pamelaad9 said:


> We are still working on it. Not loosing hope.


Good luck! If or when he finally does it you will both wish it had happened years ago, You rarely hear of a guy who tries it, not loving to do it again and again.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Personally, I have never done this-my wife rarely allows me to give her oral before sex-after she usually jumps up to go clean up. That being said, IF she ever asked me to do this-I would gladly do it. I am not grossed out by my cum-do I want to lap it up-no, not really but it doesn't freak me out either and a lot of it starts leaking out pretty quickly after sex-I know this because if my wife doesn't go clean up pretty quickly, the juices start flowing out and get on the sheets. So, if he knows you want it, just bring a towel to the bed and he can use that if need to be to catch the excess fluid and then go to work. I believe a guy wouldn't want to do it for two reasons-the fluids and being TIRED after intercourse. That being said, IF you ask him about it in advance or mention it to him after you have sex-next time, I would love it if after we are finished you went down on me-it is a fantasy of mine-I bet your husband will be willing to do it. I know if my wife EVER mention a kink/fantasy to me, I would be THRILLED and be very excited to do it for her. But, she has never once mentioned anything-and likely never will. Earlier in our marriage, I wrote out a bunch of fantasies of mine-most were very tame-just having sex in different rooms or say wearing a costume etc, and never looked at what I wrote, instead shoved them in the back of a drawer. I later found them when I was putting away some of her clothes and threw them in the trash. 

I say ask and you more than likely will receive. Good luck.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Northside said:


> Good luck! If or when he finally does it you will both wish it had happened years ago, You rarely hear of a guy who tries it, not loving to do it again and again.


This turned out to be true for us!

:grin2:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Since he is initially willing, how about stopping before he reaches his O and switching - before his cum is there and before he is tired. 

Then maybe have a clean damp washcloth at the ready and an "oh no we aren't done" tease. 

Perhaps then it can become more common.

Do you let him finish in your mouth after a BJ? If not, you can't expect him to want it in his mouth, too.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Since he is initially willing, how about stopping before he reaches his O and switching - before his cum is there and before he is tired.


That was pretty much our normal routine for a while :laugh:

Until one day, I did a 2 minute drill, or maybe a 1 minute drill, and didn't switch in time. Oops! 
Went down anyway! Mrs. L's O was spectacular! 
All came well. Or is that came out well?

:laugh:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I have done so before. It's not horrible by any means.


----------



## Northside (Apr 25, 2016)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Since he is initially willing, how about stopping before he reaches his O and switching - before his cum is there and before he is tired.
> 
> Then maybe have a clean damp washcloth at the ready and an "oh no we aren't done" tease.
> 
> ...


It's not about "if you taste it I will too." I don't want it in my mouth because she takes it in her mouth too. I do it to give her a mind blowing orgasm. The fluid is incidental. She thinks I'm nasty because I like doing it so much. I guess her knowing I'm tasting it is part of why she loves it so much. My gf rarely gives me a bj to completion. I go down on her after I cum in her most of the time, and would even if she never let me finish in her mouth.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Northside said:


> It's not about "if you taste it I will too." I don't want it in my mouth because she takes it in her mouth too. I do it to give her a mind blowing orgasm. The fluid is incidental. She thinks I'm nasty because I like doing it so much. I guess her knowing I'm tasting it is part of why she loves it so much. My gf rarely gives me a bj to completion. I go down on her after I cum in her most of the time, and would even if she never let me finish in her mouth.


Yes! It's all about the spectacular orgasms Mrs. Lurkster has when I do it. 
It was a few years after the first time I did it, before she would give me any kind of oral at all. If she never did, I'd still be doing it! 
Her O's are worth it! 
:grin2:


----------



## Leroi (May 13, 2016)

I'm like Pamela's HB. Thinking about it, wanting to do it when I'm aroused, I go down on her every time we have sex, but once I'm done, I'm done. 
Recently talked to my wife about that: sometimes we are both finished, sometimes she wants more. We have agreed that next time this happens it'll be up to her whether to slide on my face or not. We'll see!


----------



## dan13732 (May 5, 2016)

Pamelaad9 said:


> I am posting this in the men and women areas to get both sides. My husband LOVES performing oral on me and has hinted frequently about either going down on me or me face sitting him after sex but once he comes it seems that he looses interest in doing so. I would love him to do so but don't think he will like the taste. What should I do?


Ask him why he talks about it, then doesn't follow through. If it is a taste or smell related issue, then ask him to try to "get close": maybe kissing your belly or thighs after after sex. Maybe while he fingers you. Your additional arousal may draw his interest to continue with oral contact. Or not. But try again, maybe he'll get use to it.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

dan13732 said:


> Ask him why he talks about it, then doesn't follow through. If it is a taste or smell related issue, then ask him to try to "get close": maybe kissing your belly or thighs after after sex. Maybe while he fingers you. Your additional arousal may draw his interest to continue with oral contact. Or not. But try again, maybe he'll get use to it.


Good suggestions! Before I discovered how much I love licking her clean, I always loved the way she looked after sex. Seeing her swollen and slick was pretty hot. When I first got turned on by the idea of diving in, it wasn't the smell or texture that stopped me. Between losing interest post-O and being worried that she'd freak out it took a while to actually do it. She had never given any indication that she thought it was gross or that I was weird, but she hadn't shown any great enthusiasm and didn't seem to care if I didn't follow through.

After a couple of disappointments losing interest, I started psyching myself up as we went. When I finally got my determination up I would wait until she was almost ready to O herself and tell her how hot she looks with my cvm in her and smeared over her sex. Since I was getting pretty close myself she saw how excited I was and I could tell it turned her on, which was half of the battle. Then I worked my way up to it by pulling out briefly and going down on her again right before I would O and tell her how hot she looked and tasted. As I'd slip back into her I'd tell her how badly I wanted to taste her after we both came. 

The first couple of times when I wanted it and was the one on top, instead of trying to go right for the cream I would kiss her and finger her, and then keeping talking myself into it as I moved down, stopping to kiss and suck her nipples before kissing my way down. Even though the post-O blues were telling me "not this time" I still said all of the stuff I had said before my O about how hot she looked and how exciting it was seeing it leaking out of her. The blues would pass pretty quickly and it was worth it. We both loved it. 

Basically I was over-thinking it. If he wants to do it then maybe all that he needs is a little encouragement. Be enthusiastic about it and talk him through it. Once I did it and really liked it, I felt like an idiot for overthinking it so much  Now it's incredibly intimate and exciting


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

Keep working on it.

Let us know how you got it right - you will. Believe me, lots of others are interested and want to try it out. Most just don't know how to approach it. Making your partner orgasm repeatedly is important to all of us.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Well....I think many of us were hoping for an update.....

>


----------



## Northside (Apr 25, 2016)

Lurkster this thread started in December of last year. Her guy isn't going to ever do it unless he is committed to doing it before he cums. It's kind of like sky diving. It sounds like fun until you are looking down at the ground and have to jump. As soon as you do jump it is an amazing experience and quite a rush. It's the same here. It's addicting once you get up the nerve but most guys never get up the nerve. H needs to force himself to do it the first time. That's what I did. She wanted it badly. He friends husband was doing it for her friend. She felt she was missing out. I didn't want to do it but I also didn't want her friend to experience something I couldn't give her. I promised before I had cum so I felt I had to keep my promise. After eating my first creampie I found out how wildly she orgasmed form it. I felt like Superman. I found out that not only was she missing out on a great experience, I was too. I now think I enjoy doing it as much as she enjoys my eating her creampie. I immediately get aroused again. it's amazing how quickly I go from, "I don't want to do this." to "wow, this is so nasty, I love how hot she is, I love doing this!"


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Well Northside, our experience is just like yours.

Amazing what I learned after doing it the first time.
Like her major powerful orgasms, and multiple orgasms for both of us.

That's why I was wondering if there was any success. 
It sure wowed up the Lurkster's sex lives!!

:smile2:


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

Northside said:


> She wanted it badly. He friends husband was doing it for her friend. She felt she was missing out. I didn't want to do it but I also didn't want her friend to experience something I couldn't give her. I promised before I had cum so I felt I had to keep my promise. After eating my first creampie I found out how wildly she orgasmed form it. I felt like Superman. I found out that not only was she missing out on a great experience, I was too. I now think I enjoy doing it as much as she enjoys my eating her creampie. I immediately get aroused again. it's amazing how quickly I go from, "I don't want to do this." to "wow, this is so nasty, I love how hot she is, I love doing this!"


We are the same way, except my wife didn't ask for it. She has some of her best orgasms that way and like you, want her to experience that. I am the same way, I go from I don't want to, to I love doing it very fast. It is just something you have to try and once you do, you will find it is not bad at all. I talked with a guy once that was in his late 50's and he said that had just become part of the way they have sex, he nearly always cleaned up afterwards and his wife got to have a nice orgasm.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

woodyh said:


> We are the same way, except my wife didn't ask for it. She has some of her best orgasms that way and like you, want her to experience that. I am the same way, I go from I don't want to, to I love doing it very fast. It is just something you have to try and once you do, you will find it is not bad at all. I talked with a guy once that was in his late 50's and he said that had just become part of the way they have sex, he nearly always cleaned up afterwards and his wife got to have a nice orgasm.


There was a time, where I didn't want to, but after a while, because of her great orgasms, and she wanted me to do it so much, I got to where I wanted to do it, all the time. Any apprehensions went away years ago. She has no problems asking for it, or giving me a push.

We know a couple our age, and it's also part of their routine. Got started from conversations between our wives. They talk about everything it seems. 

:surprise:


----------



## Normal Guy (Jul 1, 2016)

This usually gives my wife more pleasure than anything else I do. After many years of marriage, I tried this a few years ago and our sex life has been the best it's ever been. I think she likes knowing that she's already taken care of me and that now I'm really into pleasing her.


----------

